# Why sunk in loin/above stomach?



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

What are some causes for goats getting sunk in around the loins area?


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Hope someone answers you, i am curious too


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Last stage of pregnancy, worm load and/or not enough nutrition.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

What about stress? My goats get wormed consistently, feed show goat feed, not pregnant. They don't stay sunken in looking. It comes & goes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Some of my girls look like that in the AM before they get their hay, and it goes away by the afternoon


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Lack of water is another reason. The stress of acclimating to new surroundings could be a factor. A lot of times goats in a new environment don't eat as well as they would if they are comfortable in their surroundings.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

That makes more sense now. Thank you.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Goats that dont eat all the time, like here, twice a day, can look alittle skinny in that area coming up on their next feeding. The gut doesnt tell health of an animal, over all condition does. Do they have a good coat, do they have meat over their bones and is the area around the spin filled out and not boney? Typically this can be more pronounced with age or with a goat that has a large amount of body capacity.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No problem!


----------

